# Is there a way to measure pixels of an image?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

hi, I'm running windows xp and just wanted to know is there a program that comes with
windows that you can paste an image into that will tell you the number of pixels etc? or
can u do that with a regular windows type program like word etc? thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I use the freeware Ifranview for my default Image Viewer and basic Image editor ..
in XP or W7.

Open an Image in Irfanview .. And you'll see the pixel size in the lower left corner.
You can also click on the (I) in the tool bar and get more image info


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Also .. open it in M$ Paint >> Image >> Attributes.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Also .. Open the folder in details mode .. and turn on the Dimensions column ..


----------

